# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Studentët për mjeksi në Angli

## Sykaltri-GB-US

A ka ndonje student qe studion per mjeksi ne UK ose qe po ben A-levels dhe deshiron te studioje ketu per mjeksi? Qfare A levels po beni? Ju lutem jepni medimet tuja si psh ne qfare universiteti/kolegji jeni, cfare entry requirements jane dashur/duhen  si dhe si ka qene eksperienca juaj gjate zgjedhjes dhe interviuse. (per uni e kisha fjalen)

Une per vete do te studioj per mjeksi dhe jam ne vit te fundit A levels. For all I know the entry reqyirements are ABB in most medical schools. Nje web sit i mire eshte ai i UCAS it...
www.ucas.com
 Aty ka te gjitha shkollat e mjeksise ne UK dhe notat qe kerkojne. 


Ju lutem mos hezitoni te shkruani edhe nese nuk doni te studioni ne Angli por deshironi te studioni mjeksine ne vendet e tjera te botes.

----------


## PLaku-i-Detit

Une  per  Admimistarator  mjeksie  Studjoj  por  me  vjen  keq  qe  sjam  ne  london.

Gjithsesi  Fat  dhe  suksese.

----------


## Sykaltri-GB-US

urime plaku i detit....pac fat lal edhe ne kete fushe....

----------


## ardi tr

edhe une per mjeksi jam po vetem qe jam ne ankara (turkey).te fala plaku i detit nga ardi i marines (heybeliada) :buzeqeshje: )

----------


## Elated

Ucas-i eshte shume i mir. E perdor her pas  here (por dhe ato qe njo, ndonjeher edhe kot te shoh the uk requirements, edhe pse e kam vendosur ku do shkoj. Nejse inshalla shkon to plan gjithcka dhe ja arrij deshires. Gjithashtu ju uroj dhe juve te gjithve, fat dhe ju realizofshin deshirat. Besoj se *SyKalter,* e ke jedh nje lend te veshtir por per mendimin tim me te bukuren there is (u will make a different to society and ull feel proud i guess) lol

Good luck pra and fingers crossed,

Alesram'

P.S lool sapo pash daten kur eshet hap kjo tem (2003), kan kaluar 3 vjet besoj se je ne uni tashi?

----------


## Show_no_mercy

Une jam student ne itali dhe studjoj per mjeksi , viti i 2.

Kisha qejf qe me vone te vazhdoja ne Angli. 

Di ndonjeri se cfare kriteresh duhet te plotesoj si dhe ndonje info mbi unversitet me te mira per mjeksi dhe shume gjera te tjera si jetesa, ka apo jo konvikte, etj. 

Thnx in advance!

----------


## shef

Pershen Sykaltri.

Une studjoj A-levels per mjeksi jam ne vit te pare, ne Cambrige ose memire te them eshte nje nder shkolla me te mira ku une studjoj A-levels, shkolla ime quhe Thomas Deacon's academy.

Mua Cambridge edhe oxford me kane kerkuar AAA ne Biologji, Chemistry, edhe nje lende qe jo Scientific, une po studjoj advanced Mathas.


Ne qofte se deshiron me shume informacion, une nga data 16 deri me 21 July do jem ne Cambridge University for sumer school. Mund te me shkruash ketu ne mp edhe do te interesohemkur te shkoj atje, ose pyes edhe shoqerine time qe kam atje.

Me respect 
shef




> A ka ndonje student qe studion per mjeksi ne UK ose qe po ben A-levels dhe deshiron te studioje ketu per mjeksi? Qfare A levels po beni? Ju lutem jepni medimet tuja si psh ne qfare universiteti/kolegji jeni, cfare entry requirements jane dashur/duhen  si dhe si ka qene eksperienca juaj gjate zgjedhjes dhe interviuse. (per uni e kisha fjalen)
> 
> Une per vete do te studioj per mjeksi dhe jam ne vit te fundit A levels. For all I know the entry reqyirements are ABB in most medical schools. Nje web sit i mire eshte ai i UCAS it...
> www.ucas.com
>  Aty ka te gjitha shkollat e mjeksise ne UK dhe notat qe kerkojne. 
> 
> 
> Ju lutem mos hezitoni te shkruani edhe nese nuk doni te studioni ne Angli por deshironi te studioni mjeksine ne vendet e tjera te botes.

----------


## juba

do te doja te dija me shume se si une mund te shkoj per studim ne angli.Faleminderit

----------


## bebushja

> do te doja te dija me shume se si une mund te shkoj per studim ne angli.Faleminderit


Nuk di ku jetoni JU.por do te thosha kete,se kur isha ne konsullaten britanike ne tirone,pash se aty disa maturante po mbushin ca forma per studimet ketu(london)
Pra ne se je ne shqiperi shko atije te maresh nje info te detajuar per cdo lloj dekumenti qe nevoitet.Good luck

----------


## ediberati

une studioj ne itali ne vitin e 5 por do kisha deshire te dija per specializimet si jane  aty, eshte me numer te hapur dmth hyn kush te doje apo duhet te besh konkurs edhe duhet te jesh djali i ndonje doktori ndonje shefi te njohur qe te zgjedhesh ate dege qe do? gjithashtu une jam edhe infermier  dhe kam dhe 5 vjet eksperience pune ne itali por si do ishte me e lehte per te mbijetuar ne fillim?
flm te gjithve.

----------


## ediberati

nese dikush ka ndonje te aferm ne shqiperi si infermier apo si doktor dhe kane deshire te punesohen ne itali te me pyesi per cdo gje se e ndihmoj pa problem.

----------


## Maj e drites

kam marre nje "laurea" 3 vjeçare ketu ne itali per Biologji. Deshiroj qe specializimin ta vazhdoj ne Angli, Mund te behet nje gje e till? dhe nqs po ke duhet te kontaktoje?

----------


## jesu

Por ndodhem ne greqi, jam ne vitin e 5

Kam deshit te vete per master ne it, por se kam idene sjam interesuar shum thelle

----------


## Lover boy

un studioj mjeksin ne kosov

----------


## juba

> Nuk di ku jetoni JU.por do te thosha kete,se kur isha ne konsullaten britanike ne tirone,pash se aty disa maturante po mbushin ca forma per studimet ketu(london)
> Pra ne se je ne shqiperi shko atije te maresh nje info te detajuar per cdo lloj dekumenti qe nevoitet.Good luck


faleminderit shume per pergjigjen tuaj.Une jam nga Pogradeci dhe per momentin jam me shkoll ne El ku studjoj per Infiermieri pasi endra ime per te ikur jashte shtetit nuk u plotsua pasi keto kushte na krijon vendi jone i dashur qe ta heq trurin fare.ciao :Lulja3:

----------


## juba

Pershendetje te gjithve pjestarve  te  forumit un jam nje goc nga pg dhe studjoj per Infiermieri ne el do te doja te njihesha me te gjithe studentete e mjeksis qe marin pjes ne forume kudo qe jane.   ciao te gjithve  shpresoj te njihemi se shpejti

----------


## ediberati

> faleminderit shume per pergjigjen tuaj.Une jam nga Pogradeci dhe per momentin jam me shkoll ne El ku studjoj per Infiermieri pasi endra ime per te ikur jashte shtetit nuk u plotsua pasi keto kushte na krijon vendi jone i dashur qe ta heq trurin fare.ciao


mos u merzit kot se te them te drejten jeni me fat ju qe studjoni ne shqiperi se i kepusni nje njohje diplome dhe nje kontrate pune me shtepi te paguar e rroge fikse dhe ca ore shtese dhe pak fare arrini 2000 euro ne muaj, se ketu ne itali sdo ta mbarronit kurre

----------


## ediberati

> Por ndodhem ne greqi, jam ne vitin e 5
> 
> Kam deshit te vete per master ne it, por se kam idene sjam interesuar shum thelle


une jam ne vitin e 6 ne torino, sa per specializim; o do gjesh nje menyre nga shqiperia dhe eshte me e mira se e ke te siguruar o me konkurs mes 150 italianve, ose ose me pagese 50000 euro, ose ose jane ca spezializime private si per kirurgji plastike, estetike, psikiatri etj qe jane me 3-4000 euro ne vit.

----------


## Blue_sky

> mos u merzit kot se te them te drejten jeni me fat ju qe studjoni ne shqiperi se i kepusni nje njohje diplome dhe nje kontrate pune me shtepi te paguar e rroge fikse dhe ca ore shtese dhe pak fare arrini 2000 euro ne muaj, se ketu ne itali sdo ta mbarronit kurre


Ne EU s'fut kush mjek brenda me nje dipllome Shqiperie, as mbas njohjes te dipllomes. Zakonisht tipat e tille perfundojne ne ndonje qender pleqesh(sociale) e dores se 3te.

----------


## ediberati

> Ne EU s'fut kush mjek brenda me nje dipllome Shqiperie, as mbas njohjes te dipllomes. Zakonisht tipat e tille perfundojne ne ndonje qender pleqesh(sociale) e dores se 3te.


po jo o shoku se te kane genjyer, ne pergjithsi punojne ne spitale se ne azile pleqsh  
eshte shume here me e veshtire te futesh, nejse ti kur te mbarosh do shohesh me syte e tu te gjitha mundesite, por me shume mundesi ke te punosh ne spital.

----------

